# working with reptiles



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

i want 2 work with reptiles when i finally fet a job i was thinking of somethin likefield work or working in a zoo doing breeding programs and i just wondered what qualifications i need and if i can get a specific one for reptiles :?:


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

I'd presume any type of animal course such as work based learnin animal care wich was wat i did n other courses bein national diploma and ANC animal care! There pretty good but u end up learnin about other animals aswell as reptiles!


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

(Nicked from the Career Doctors site)

There are some herpetology courses available, for example those run by Proteus Reptile Trust http://www.proteus.uk.net and Compass Education And Training http://www.compass-education.co.uk and http://www.learndirect-advice.co.uk . Degree courses in zoology are relevant and may include modules in herpetology.


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

cool thanks i gonna have a look at that


----------



## Charun (May 1, 2005)

i know here in Holland you need to be a biologist to be come a herpologist and that tkaes a long time!


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

WoW When over here in warrington we just need a mesely colege course lol


----------



## Charun (May 1, 2005)

can you ask if they do it by mail, i would like to do that!


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

I should think so! I'll find out 4 you!


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

cool thanks even if u wernt tlkin 2 me


----------



## Charun (May 1, 2005)

great please let me know if there is anything you found out about that.


----------



## Ceiron (May 19, 2005)

theres many means to getting into the animal care industry, doing qualificatiosn in animal care, animal management, animal behavior, zoololgy, veterinary.

these can all lead to doing msc or phds in an animal subject, suxh as herpetology.

some of the above course include units on herpetology anyway.

you would be advised to do as much work experience as possible and with a range of animals, animal jos are very hard to come by and so as much experience and being willing to work with other animals too is needed.

doing your best in your gcse's too is a bonus, a-levels can help ut arent strictly required, you can go straight onto a animal care course from gcse.

dedication is the most important thing though, it takes lots of time and effort.


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

yeah i was thinkin of doin a animal care course to start with cos my local collage got a few kingsnakes and berdies so i was gonna go there first. thanks tho it all very helpfull


----------



## Charun (May 1, 2005)

i have diploma's from college from working with animals,i'am a trained vet assistent ( in holland that is) but i want to learn more about reptiles.
I have the papers to do everything with animals,even open a shelter,but no offical diploma for something to do with reptiles.
So that is what i'am lokoing for.


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

I did the foundation course in Herpetology by the Proteus Reptile Trust last year and I thought it was very good for starting out. It's a home course so you can do it whenever you want (within reason!) and I'm itching to get the advanced one done but you have to go on a 2 day course for that and it's wayyyyy more expensive!!!


----------



## Charun (May 1, 2005)

It is not just the money but so mutch the fact i do not life in the UK.
What did you learn on the first course?


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

The details of the course are on the page I posted earlier.. heres a direct link : http://www.proteus.uk.net/courses.php


----------



## Charun (May 1, 2005)

thank you very mutch!


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

thanks


----------

